# Mexico Beach 4-25-2011



## DHaun (Apr 4, 2009)

A few video highlights of our fishing trip the week of April 17 targeting Cobia and other species with friends and family off the Forgotten Coast. We fished every day visting several existing spots in our waypoint collection and exploring a few new locations.

Species we caught included 3 Cobia in 60ft (only saw one small fish off the beach), 2 Gag Grouper (one in 100ft and another in 60ft), Red Snapper galore, Triggerfish, 4 Amberjack in 100ft (all were an inch too short), 3 Crevalle Jacks laid-up off the beach, numerous Spanish Mackerel while looking for Cobia, and a Shark in 60ft. 

No Kings were found where we normally see them but I hear they are close and could see some bait moving in closer 6 miles off the Cape.

Water temps ranged from 70-75 I believe. We only got blowed-out a couple days and enjoyed seeing this area again in the Spring. I'll return in June and will be fishing off/near Alligator Point in July/August for the first time hoping to target tarpon, grouper, and any other species I can learn more about in this area.

VIDEO: Fishing the Forgotten Coast - Spring 2011: 
http://www.vimeo.com/22862887

VIDEO: Sight Fishing Drag-Ripping Jacks off the beach: 
http://www.vimeo.com/22823505


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like a good time was had by all, glad you did well and thanks for sharing.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I love Alligator Point. Some of my best scalloping was there when I was at the marine lab. Every trip out was a new experience.


----------

